# intensifire won't work



## reelfun (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a Heat n Glo 6000 TRXl with a intensifire switch.  I bought the house last year and the fire place worked great all winter.  Didn't really use the intensifire though but I did try it a couple of times and it fired right up, you could hear the solenoid click and the flame in the back came on, no problem.  This year the fireplace lit off great but no click for the intensifire.  It has new 9 volt battery.  I checked and there is voltage going to the solenoid and the coil reads about 6 ohms on the fluke.  Any body have any ideas?  How hard is the valve and solenoid to replace?  thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 15, 2017)

'Rap' the gas valve  with the plastic handle of a screwdriver. The solenoid is probably stuck.


----------



## reelfun (Nov 16, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> 'Rap' the gas valve  with the plastic handle of a screwdriver. The solenoid is probably stuck.


tried that, no change.  any way to remove the coil, maybe try again without the coil.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 16, 2017)

Are you sure the 9v battery is good?


----------



## reelfun (Nov 17, 2017)

ya, just checked it again and it is 8.5 volts.  I rapped on it pretty good after I removed the coil and nothing.  kIt must be really stuck.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2017)

reelfun said:


> ya, just checked it again and it is 8.5 volts.  I rapped on it pretty good after I removed the coil and nothing.  kIt must be really stuck.



8.5v may be below the minimum for operating voltage for actuating the solenoid. I'd try a new battery that tests out to be OVER 9v...


----------



## reelfun (Nov 17, 2017)

9.4 volts on new battery, still nothing


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2017)

Did you try pulling the wires off the switch & jumping them together?


----------



## reelfun (Nov 17, 2017)

I put a fluke across the leads that go to the solenoid.  When I activated the switch it read 9.4 volts


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2017)

I guess you got a bad solenoid. I've only come across ONE over the years, so it's not a common occurrence.
Not sure of a bench test after it's out. Maybe somebody else in here knows of one.


----------



## reelfun (Nov 17, 2017)

can you give me any direction on how to remove it?  take it out from bottom?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2017)

Turn off the gas before you do anything.
You will have to use a 1/4" hex driver to remove the faceplate in front of the valve in order to see it.
Trace the wires from the rocker switch to isolate the solenoid.
Should only be a couple of torx screws holding it in position.
I don't have time to crawl under mine right now. If you need me to, I will have to do it tomorrow AM.


----------



## Millbilly (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm not familiar with this product at all but it sounds like this intensifire is a second burner? If so I would be checking for any type of obstruction in the burner and orifice before replacing anything.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2017)

Millbilly said:


> I'm not familiar with this product at all but it sounds like this intensifire is a second burner? If so I would be checking for any type of obstruction in the burner and orifice before replacing anything.



The solenoid isn't actuating. With no gas flow any blockage is moot.


----------



## reelfun (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks, before I remove it I want  to see if I can get a new one.  I have the local dealer looking for one.  hope to hear back from him Monday.  I can see it and there is a small sheet metal plate that is held in place with a couple of philips head screws  the coil is connected to  But the main burner gas pipe is going up in the same place.


----------



## reelfun (Nov 18, 2017)

the coil mounts on a shaft that goes up thru the small plate.  It looks like the main gas pipe will have to be disconnected.  Maybe the solenoid is part of the main burner?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2017)

reelfun said:


> the coil mounts on a shaft that goes up thru the small plate.  It looks like the main gas pipe will have to be disconnected.  Maybe the solenoid is part of the main burner?



Shouldn't be. The solenoid only actuates the log burners.


----------



## reelfun (Dec 5, 2017)

Just an update:  I found the part number.   It is the manifold assembly/ solenoid #386-301A.  Don't even know if it is still available.  I will probably wait till spring time and remove it to see if I can get it to work.  Any body have any experience removing it?


----------



## SteveInCT (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi everyone, I was searching for a solution for my issue and came across this thread. I have pretty much the same problem as the OP.

I bought a house about a month ago and it has an LP 6000TRXI installed. From what I can tell it's about 15 years old. I wasn't sure what it was supposed to look like with Intensifire on, but noticed the switch didn't do anything. I changed the battery after seeing this thread and realizing there was one, but it had no effect. Since I have been having some issue with delayed ignition, strange noises, etc. and this is my first experience with gas, I called out a professional to do a full service. He went through everything and got it up to par, but confirmed that the Intensifire solenoid is stuck closed. He had suspected that when I first mentioned the issue, and said it is very common when people leave it in one position for many years.

Unfortunately, he told me he has also tried getting the part for years but it's not available. We tried smacking it with a screwdriver handle while moving the switch back and forth but it had no effect. So, am I totally out of options? Does anyone know if it's possible to take the unit apart and free it up, or force it into one position? The primary use of this particular fireplace is heat rather than ambiance, so if it's going to be stuck in one position I'd prefer it be open.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 23, 2018)

In order to replace the solenoid, the entire manifold assembly needs to be purchased. 
It retails for about $324 USD. It is part number 2101-071 & is available thru HnG...


----------



## SteveInCT (Mar 23, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> In order to replace the solenoid, the entire manifold assembly needs to be purchased.
> It retails for about $324 USD. It is part number 2101-071 & is available thru HnG...



That's great info, thanks! I guess I just need to decide if I want to tackle the job of replacing it myself.


----------

